# [Suche] Humble Bundle: Nordic Games Key



## bundesgerd (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo an Euch, ich suche jemanden, der mir den Steam-Key vom Nordic Sale (Humble Bundle) verkauft/gegen andere Steam/Origin-Keys tauscht. 

Es ist der 2. Key dieses Bundle mit den Spielen Painkiller: Hell and Damnation, ArcaniA, Darksiders II, SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny.

Zum Tausch biete ich an: Serious Sam HD: The First and the Secound Encounter-Steam, Serious Sam Double D-Steam, Battlefield 3-Origin, Mirror's Edge-Origin & Steam, Medal of Honor-Origin & Steam, Dead Space 1-Origin & Steam, Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box-Origin & Steam, Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising-Steam, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition-Steam, The Sims 3, Late Night Expansion Pack, and High End Loft Stuff-Origin, Duke Nukem Forever Complete-Steam, Legendary-Steam, Brütal Legend-Steam und "Shadow Warrior Classic Redux and Duke Nukem 3D: Megaton Edition-Steam".

Bei Interesse bitte melden...
MFG Gerd


----------

